# Ripe Vapes Flavour Profiles



## Sir Vape

As the hours count down to the release of Rive Vapes Handcrafted Juice we thought its time to start revealing their awesome flavour profiles.

Ripe Vapes is one of the best juices I have had the privilege of vaping to date. Their flavours are totally unique, rich and complex. They pride themselves in being a high end gourmet juice line which is up there with some the best. 

Juices are high VG. Looking at 70VG/30PG mix. Coconut Thai is 100% VG (Big on flavour and clouds)

Ripe Vapes will be available in 3,6 & 12mg

Pricing will be R270 per 30ml (We have brought our price down as low as we can on this seeing it retails for $24 - $25 in the states)


Soooo first up is ....




*
VCT *

VCT (vanilla/custard/tobacco) 30ml – This sophisticated joose is sure to leave you desiring more. Sweet and sexy vanilla custard up front, with a rich finish tasting of fine tobacco and a hint of toasted almond. Aimed to please the novice, or the distinguished vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Me thinks the VCT would be nice for @Andre ..... its similar to NBB smoked custard  maybe a tad more tobacco'ish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Me thinks the VCT would be nice for @Andre ..... its similar to NBB smoked custard  maybe a tad more tobacco'ish.


Thanks, saw that, but nut flavours in jooses my body does not tolerate at all...to my utter disgust.


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Thanks, saw that, but nut flavours in jooses my body does not tolerate at all...to my utter disgust.


Hmmm. I noticed in the description as well the toasted almond. I noticed because i did not taste that at all...


----------



## Sir Vape

*

*


*Coconut Thai (100% VG)*


This juice was inspired by the exotic flavors from the distant shores of Thailand. The first flavor is that of the smooth coconut, rich and slightly sweet followed by after notes of fresh thai basil and bright lemongrass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

The Coconut Thai sounds awesome  @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> *
> View attachment 21344
> *
> 
> 
> *Coconut Thai (100% VG)*
> 
> 
> This juice was inspired by the exotic flavors from the distant shores of Thailand. The first flavor is that of the smooth coconut, rich and slightly sweet followed by after notes of fresh thai basil and bright lemongrass.



I want this too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Monkey Snack- 

A delicious pairing of rich, creamy peanut butter and sweet, velvety banana. This Joose is sure to invoke wonderful memories and dance on your taste buds.


----------



## Sir Vape

Key-lime cookie- This inspired Joose has wonderful sweet/tart notes of key lime, commingled with the flavor of warm baked cookies. Delicious and uniquely crafted for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Sir Vape

Last but not least ....

Pear-Almond- Envoking the polished pastries of Europe. This joose has the bold, rich flavor of marzipan with notes of ripe/aromatic summer pear. If you closed your eyes and imagined, one might easily find themselves strolling the old cobblestone streets of Paris….. Happy Travels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Load it already ...please

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Don't forget Ripe Vapes goes live at 6:00pm http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------



## Zuzu88

@Sir Vape these juices all seem delicious! It's like the one of the juice lines that I can't decide which to buy..my head keeps screaming buy them all!!!

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Do it @Zuzu88


----------



## Zuzu88

Problem is too much juice to vape a the moment. Like wayyyy too much...but you never know...my head will just turn...

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

No such thing as too much juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Lol....that is true

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Goblins are having a pit stop because each of them will be getting a Ripe Vapes refill when the delivery arrives!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> The Goblins are having a pit stop because each of them will be getting a Ripe Vapes refill when the delivery arrives!
> 
> View attachment 21473


cannot wait to hear your verdict for the Pear Almond!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> cannot wait to hear your verdict for the Pear Almond!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


>



fantastic video! Very professional, how did I miss that? Wait....I know. Its rather difficult to follow all posts on tapatalk.

Anyways.... here one can again see that tastes are so different. I think that the PA is definitely Marzipan, actually too sweet as an ADV. That is why I keep it as a treat rather. 

And as I said in the Marzipan thread already....I am really keen on good quality Marzipan. So keen that I went to a local discounter who always has a certain Marzipan Nougat sweet.... since my childhood its been around, but only for Xmas normally. However, this year they have an Easter edition....and I went there early yesterday morning and grabbed plenty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Anyways.... here one can again see that tastes are so different. I think that the PA is definitely Marzipan, actually too sweet as an ADV. That is why I keep it as a treat rather.



Yip juice is so different for each of us... maybe I should have tried some menthol added to it.


----------



## BigGuy

HA HA HA @Rob Fisher should have sent you a pack of halls to suck while vaping lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Winner, winner, chicken dinner.....you are so right @Rob Fisher. The Cocunut Thai is beyond awesome. I love lemongrass and in this juice lemongrass is the star. You get it in the smell, you get it subtly on the inhale with the coconut and you get it brightly on the exhale. The basil is in the background to bind and prevent the coconut from being overpowering or too sweet and the lemongrass too intense. This is a joose masterpiece!
@Imthiaz Khan, hope you are enjoying yours as well. The Reo Mini with Nuppin @0.7 ohms has absolutely no problem with the 100 % VG.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Love the new intro Rob!

And the juice sounds great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks for the review Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

I got to taste the VCT last night. 

All I can say is "WOW"

This juice really impressed me. I am a hardcore Custard fan, and also love Vanilla. But I havnt come across such a well rounded juice yet. Contemplating ordering a few bottles of this VCT to stock pile. Its amazing. with that 70/30 VG PG ratio is very smooth.. The flavour is so bold and creamy, a real mouth full of flavour that lingers for a while on the pallet.

I also dripped this on a 0.09ohm cloud chasing setup and not a hint of itch or burn on the throat or mouth. I could easily vape this all day on that setup.

I can easily recommend the VCT to any custard or vanilla fan. if you love the custard and vanilla vapes you would be stupid not to have this in your vape box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

whatalotigot said:


> I got to taste the VCT last night.
> 
> All I can say is "WOW"
> 
> This juice really impressed me. I am a hardcore Custard fan, and also love Vanilla. But I havnt come across such a well rounded juice yet. Contemplating ordering a few bottles of this VCT to stock pile. Its amazing. with that 70/30 VG PG ratio is very smooth.. The flavour is so bold and creamy, a real mouth full of flavour that lingers for a while on the pallet.
> 
> I also dripped this on a 0.09ohm cloud chasing setup and not a hint of itch or burn on the throat or mouth. I could easily vape this all day on that setup.
> 
> I can easily recommend the VCT to any custard or vanilla fan. if you love the custard and vanilla vapes you would be stupid not to have this in your vape box.


I like it too.

Great move @Sir Vape to bring in a classy juice to SA! I was able to taste the joose 2 months ago for the first time, and the VCT and PA are real treats. Now I gotta get the Coconut Thai....soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Tom said:


> I like it too.
> 
> Great move @Sir Vape to bring in a classy juice to SA! I was able to taste the joose 2 months ago for the first time, and the VCT and PA are real treats. Now I gotta get the Coconut Thai....soon.



Thanks bro. The Thai is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------

